# Scariest looking dude of ALL TIME



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

ok, so i have been on the internet awhile and seen most of the crazy sh*t that gets passed around. somehow, i managed to never see this before. But seriously, this is the scariest dude i have EVER seen, and he is a child sex offender. I can't imagine how terrifying it would be to be molested, but with this, damn, it must be downright horrific. Here is the link:

http://ohio.esorn.net/ICWAgencySite.dll/Of...s?OfndrID=62569

scroll down for the pic if you dont wanna click the link. Warning: creepy dude, might give nightmares....

sorry if this a repost.

View attachment 62689


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

He looks like the son of that dude from Goonies.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

oh that is creepy...


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

hello supermodel!!!!


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like r2-d2 and willow offgoods love child.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

you gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hes ....damn....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> He looks like the son of that dude from Goonies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I second that.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

JAC said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > He looks like the son of that dude from Goonies.
> ...


sloth "heyyyyyyyyyy youuuuuuuu guyssssssssssssss"

i think he looks more like the guy from the texas chainsaw massacure, hes just saw damn ugly though. i don't se how this is real, does anyone else see what im talkin about?

J-Rod


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

he ain't that bad. I've seen worse


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

you know what, after lookin at it longer he looks like micheal jackson but with his face bashed in with a bat.

J-Rod


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh look its a humanoid from the planet zog!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Sloth aint even that ugly, this dude looks like hes from MIB a real life ALIEN!

Wow, my view on sex offenders def differs from the Goverment, I say they all should get burned alive before sporting events.


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> you know what, after lookin at it longer he looks like micheal jackson but with his face bashed in with a bat.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1040158[/snapback]​


your right!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

pretty sure the site is a fake


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> pretty sure the site is a fake
> [snapback]1040213[/snapback]​


pretty sure your signature is too big


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some one keep this picture handy for monday so "avatart~god" is set up with a nice new avatar


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ewww.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wierd looking


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sick


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Is that for real...dude gives me the chills


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it real? Is there a real wed site that shows you sex offenders that may live in your area?


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

dam he ugly


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

there are sex offender lists for most counties.

he was probably born w/ no facial bones and had major reconstructive surgery to give him some sort of facial structure.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

....i did have a boner.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Dammnnnnnn







OMG


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow you guys are lame...










and

http://www.esorn.ag.state.oh.us/Secured/p23.aspx?oid=13753


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

damn that is just wrong


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

yucky


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sadboy1981 said:


> Is it real? Is there a real wed site that shows you sex offenders that may live in your area?
> [snapback]1040383[/snapback]​


yes, they have to register on a database that is accesible via the web.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

He gives Michael Jackson a run for his money....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> mdmedicine said:
> 
> 
> > pretty sure the site is a fake
> ...


pretty sure your signature is bigger than his.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > mdmedicine said:
> ...


pretty sure hes changed it from its previous state.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW! that is one messed up mofo. Dirty Bastardo. Deserves to look like a freak.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> WOW! that is one messed up mofo. Dirty Bastardo. Deserves to look like a freak.
> [snapback]1041281[/snapback]​










Karmas a bitch :laugh:


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


pretty sure im just writin this to add on to the pretty sure.

J-Rod


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

now that guy looks like he would do fine in a circus freak sideshow

he is like 5 ft tall and his head is atleast 2 ft


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

lol check out his profile, it says "gross sexual imposition" . I'd say gross is a pretty good choice of words.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

not to advocate that man's actions but, can you blame him? look at him, then think long and hard...if you were a woman, would even get within 10 feet of him? chances are NO. so how else is he supposed to get the deed done? every man has primal urges, needs, and wants. and that guy just happened to be cursed with a horrible body.

while i can't agree with what he may have done, i do sympathize.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hyphen said:


> not to advocate that man's actions but, can you blame him? look at him, then think long and hard...if you were a woman, would even get within 10 feet of him? chances are NO. so how else is he supposed to get the deed done? every man has primal urges, needs, and wants. and that guy just happened to be cursed with a horrible body.
> 
> while i can't agree with what he may have done, i do sympathize.
> [snapback]1041635[/snapback]​


You have got to be kidding me. If he's that f*cking desperate, go to a damn prostitute or rent a porno, improvise.....some thing, but control your own damn urges. I have no sympathy for people who rape, molest, beat women...........especially little girls


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

fishofury said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > not to advocate that man's actions but, can you blame him? look at him, then think long and hard...if you were a woman, would even get within 10 feet of him? chances are NO. so how else is he supposed to get the deed done? every man has primal urges, needs, and wants. and that guy just happened to be cursed with a horrible body.
> ...










there is NO reason to rape/molest. I feel bad that he looks that way BUT his actions are inexcuseable. DIE freak DIE ... j/k


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> not to advocate that man's actions but, can you blame him? look at him, then think long and hard...if you were a woman, would even get within 10 feet of him? chances are NO. so how else is he supposed to get the deed done? every man has primal urges, needs, and wants. and that guy just happened to be cursed with a horrible body.
> 
> while i can't agree with what he may have done, i do sympathize.
> [snapback]1041635[/snapback]​


NO FUCKIN WAY...if anything this freakazoid deserves to die. Imagine getting raped by this fuckin' freakshow, it's gunna ruin your life. Give this weirdo the chair. If he needs to get the deed done, he can get himself a computer and flog his bishop all night long.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL @ tux picture!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> you know what, after lookin at it longer he looks like micheal jackson but with his face bashed in with a bat.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1040158[/snapback]​










thats what i was thinking, looks like a mask to me.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> hey check this out
> 
> HEHEHEHEHE CLICK HERE
> 
> ...


Hey i was first to post that!! oh well post whore


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > hey check this out
> ...


oh, i didnt see that. I think mr. peppers deserves his own thread, though.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

That dude would of had to eventually become a sexuall offender, no way he was going to get any unless he took it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how did you find my graduatin portrait?!?!?! im so embarassed....










so my mom was an Oompa Lumpaa, and my dad was the Hunchback of Notre Dame....


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

<----He looks like this.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Wisdom16 said:


> <----He looks like this.
> [snapback]1043395[/snapback]​


your darn right that's







material.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but i just found an update on this guy. Here is a Snopes article on him, -complete with baby pictures!
http://www.snopes.com/photos/people/peppers.asp


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but i just found an update on this guy. Here is a Snopes article on him, -complete with baby pictures!
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/people/peppers.asp
> [snapback]1051913[/snapback]​


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

he was a cute young lad.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Eeeeek


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah he mustve got hit hard later on in life..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

people blame him for his actions, but look at how you're all acting right now? now, imagine being ridiculed like that all your life. then imagine having chicks ridicule you like that. you know what that makes for? a traumatizing childhood, pent up anger, inability to function socially

it seems pretty apparent that no one's actually looking at things from his perspective, as is apparent from your replies.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

hyphen said:


> people blame him for his actions, but look at how you're all acting right now? now, imagine being ridiculed like that all your life. then imagine having chicks ridicule you like that. you know what that makes for? a traumatizing childhood, pent up anger, inability to function socially
> 
> it seems pretty apparent that no one's actually looking at things from his perspective, as is apparent from your replies.
> [snapback]1052019[/snapback]​


So what, he dont no were saying it, what he dont no dont hurt.







Just joking it is mean though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

keep in mind, again, that i'm not advocating or condoning his actions. of course he should suffer the consequences. but, i'm not blaming him entirely for his actions. a person that looks like that must have had the worst growing pains of all.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i guess they finally caught fido


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > GoJamieGo said:
> ...


lol


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats gotta be fake


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > not to advocate that man's actions but, can you blame him? look at him, then think long and hard...if you were a woman, would even get within 10 feet of him? chances are NO. so how else is he supposed to get the deed done? every man has primal urges, needs, and wants. and that guy just happened to be cursed with a horrible body.
> ...


You're a f*cking clown.



hyphen said:


> people blame him for his actions, but look at how you're all acting right now? now, imagine being ridiculed like that all your life. then imagine having chicks ridicule you like that. you know what that makes for? a traumatizing childhood, pent up anger, inability to function socially
> 
> it seems pretty apparent that no one's actually looking at things from his perspective, as is apparent from your replies.
> [snapback]1052019[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

I also want to add, anyone who can look at that link with the childhood pictures, and read the info, and not feel sorry for this guy...you have something called "Caveman Syndrome".

Show some fuckin compassion. What he did was wrong, and he should be put in jail, but some of the replies on this thread just make me sick. This reminds me of the "Elephant Man", one of the saddest stories ever told.

The largest problem in the world today is the lack of compassion, and caring for other people that most of the world experiences. Its one thing to bad mouth this guy because of his crimes, but to attack how he looks is an absolute sign of self-insecurity, common among low lifes.

--Dan


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i get ya.... but we'll see how compasionate you'd be if he raped your sister or girlfriend


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i get ya.... but we'll see how compasionate you'd be if he raped your sister or girlfriend
> [snapback]1052275[/snapback]​


and you still don't understand the point.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > i get ya.... but we'll see how compasionate you'd be if he raped your sister or girlfriend
> ...


LOL people never learn


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

I've seen this before on www.bodybuilding.com

I couldn't believe what I saw.

p.s how does he weigh 170 lbs and he's that short?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> i get ya.... but we'll see how compasionate you'd be if he raped your sister or girlfriend
> [snapback]1052275[/snapback]​










Read the post again, becuase you obviously didnt understand it the fist time.

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dear lord hes hot. i want him to sodemize(sp?) me


----------

